# copie systématique de toutes les photos lors d'une synchro



## justtrue (5 Septembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

Lorsque je souhaite synchroniser mon dossier photo sur iTunes et mon iPad, iTunes copie toutes les photos sur mon iPad, même celles qui sont déjà présentes sur mon iPad, ce qui est extrêmement long.
Je n'ai pas remarqué de doublon dans mon iPad, mais je ne comprend pas pourquoi iTunes recopie toutes les photos au lieu de copier uniquement celles qui sont absentes de mon iPad.
Le but d'une synchronisation n'est-il pas justement de copier uniquement ce qui n'est pas présent sur l'un ou l'autre des appareils?

Merci pour vos réponses et bonne soirée.


----------

